# How do you carry a hedgehog?



## triggerfish (Apr 8, 2011)

hi, am a new owner and have an albino, how do you carry an hedgehog?

Sonic (my son names it after the cartoon character!) has been with us almost 2 weeks, eats well and somehow, he enjoys us touching the back of his ears, but when we attempted to carry it, hen 'tensed' up over the next couple of seconds. Gave up after several attempts as we did not wish to stress him too far!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

You can pick a hedgehog up by scooping your hands underneath him/her and kind of just holding them and lifting them up as you want. I'm having pathetic difficulty describing this so I'm just going to give you a link to a Youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AllQuills#p/u/14/e9HV_m8XU7Q


----------



## triggerfish (Apr 8, 2011)

great link! thank you so much!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Anytime  and youtubers QualityQuills and AllQuills have some pretty good videos-AllQuills did the one I posted the link to.
What did Sonic think of being picked up? I'm curious


----------



## triggerfish (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonic is still sleeping and shall update later this evening. thanks


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

He'll probably still ball up a little bit when you pick him up, even sliding your hands underneath him...but he'll get used to being picked up eventually. Just keep your hands flat when you pick him up, it hurts if they ball up and you've got your finger in the middle of the quills.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Judi said:


> He'll probably still ball up a little bit when you pick him up, even sliding your hands underneath him...but he'll get used to being picked up eventually. Just keep your hands flat when you pick him up, it hurts if they ball up and you've got your finger in the middle of the quills.


haha :lol: ...yeah, i tried that once and got my thumb stuck  ... :idea: then i realized that he balls up when i turn him on his back, but if i turn him on his stomach into the other palm, he uncurls right away


----------



## triggerfish (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks to all who provides prompt responses and encouragements, shall update again


----------

